# iPod max volume in decibels



## mw84 (Dec 30, 2006)

Does anyone know what the maximum volume level (in decibels) of an iPod? If each model is different, I'm looking for the one with the highest.

Cheers


----------



## symphonix (Dec 30, 2006)

As they use much the same audio hardware, and even the same earphones, they would be pretty even. I know for a fact that iPods can be *very* loud, because it was specifically requested by Steve Jobs himself who has a hearing problem.

The "Volume Limiter" function was added later to meet European health and safety regulations without sacrificing their ability to play loud.


----------



## mw84 (Dec 31, 2006)

Yea, the reason I ask is I have a friend who is partially deaf who wants to listen to her music on an mp3 player without her hearing aids in, because they give her headaches. Shes looking for the loudest mp3 player on the market to do this. Her hearing range is around 120dB, any chance you know if the iPod will reach 120dB?


----------



## fryke (Dec 31, 2006)

Erh, no. If that were the case, Apple would be sued about it all the time. Do you know how *loud* 120dB is? She will need the hearing aid for that... :/


----------



## Mikuro (Dec 31, 2006)

I've heard of iPods going as high as 120dB. Never in a really definitive study, but I've seen it mentioned in passing a lot in articles about the risks of listening to music too loudly. (Some quick Googling turns up one at the Washington post and one at USA Today, among others.)


----------



## fryke (Dec 31, 2006)

That'd be spikes, but music tends to be dynamic. And if you only hear in the 120dB range, I'd say that's not "good enough".


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Dec 31, 2006)

isn't a jet taking off around 120dB?


----------



## mw84 (Dec 31, 2006)

I have no idea, can't say it's something I've ever really needed/ been interested to know before now.  

Looked it up on Wiki 120 is train horn territory aka ear drum perforation, jet engine is 150. 

Anyway it was my mistake her hearing range is 55-90db but she was looking for a playerthat can reach 120db, given that I now know what I know let's say 100db instead (inside a nightclub (according to Wiki))


----------



## mw84 (Dec 31, 2006)

Nevermind I found out. Incase anyones interested, the EU restriction is set at 100dB so I'm guessing derestricted with something like goPod it will easy reach 120. Cheers for having a look anyway, to those who did.


----------



## fryke (Dec 31, 2006)

"easy" ... *cough* keep in mind that 110 dB's intensity is not 10% higher than 100 dB, but much higher. wikipedia can tell you that as well.


----------



## inertiae (Feb 21, 2007)

I think your friend will lose the rest of her hearing if she starts playing music at 120 dB.  Advise your friend against it.


----------



## Natobasso (Feb 21, 2007)

Why not get her a headphone amplifier? There are a few on musiciansfriend.com. 

I am worried, though, that your friend is going to further damage her hearing by blasting music into her ears with headphones at more than 100db?


----------



## GloriaLapointe (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't know what dB they go to, and am looking for that answer myself, but I know they do go louder than a nightclub. Especially if you have good headphones. I have dre beats and permanently keep them at less than 70% volume, mean while with my apple headphones, I listened to my ipod at 100% volume.  There are also things that can be done in itunes to make your songs louder.


----------



## Mario8672 (Apr 14, 2011)

dB are logarithmic, they're not regular measurements like metres, miles, liters, etc..


----------

